# Welding Bike Wheels for Wider Rims



## Superman1984 (Dec 12, 2020)

seems like a cheap alternative to buying widened wheels.


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 12, 2020)

Anybody know how these would lace with an ordinary hub or even a Nexus 7? Would it be anymore or less difficult ? Can't find anybody who has laced either both wheels together vs just the 1 for a bicycle. Wouldn't they need to both be laced for best support & straightness


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 12, 2020)

Would you only use one side of each rim there for it is laced like a single rim?


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 12, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Would you only use one side of each rim there for it is laced like a single rim?



That would be my thinking but unfortunately I haven't even mastered that single wheel lacing. I want to do this but it's pointless if I can't get it laced right & fairly trued. If the outcome is decent I'd love it with a Nexus 7 to soften the weight maybe ....


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 12, 2020)

Ann Arbor 2014--go big or keep your azz on the porch! V/r Shawn


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 12, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Ann Arbor 2014--go big or keep your azz on the porch! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1317611



See that is what we need here in Customs. I know RRB has the people, the info, and this stuff has been done. I'm not saying something like a Blue Bird or rare bikes need this but imagine the customs that could be mind boggling with the cheaper vintage frames. I wanna do some 16 & 18" wheels Lmfao


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 12, 2020)

Credit to the poster & RRB.


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 12, 2020)

This will indeed profile my tire wider across the top (checked it out on 2 loose rims) now once I weld it up & lace it or have it laced Hopefully it'll clear my Monark Super Deep fenders. May do the front too. Time will tell


----------



## Gordon (Dec 12, 2020)

Years ago I found a bike on a farm with 2 rims welded together. The spoked one had a tire and the other was used as a belt sheave for an engine.


----------

